# Perfect 10 - Details and Photos of the New Audi S6



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Following hot on the heels of the well-published Tokyo debut for Audi’s V10-powered S8, Ingolstadt plans to continue the momentum with its S-car lineup by showing the new B7 S4 Cabriolet later this week at the Essen Motorshow in Germany, and climaxing with the all-new S6 early in January. With all of the clues and rumors at hand surrounding the S6, below is a report that best indicates what can be expected from the new Audi S6.
* Full Story *


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Perfect 10 - Details and Photos of the New Audi S6 ([email protected])*

Pretty much a sleeper, excepting the tips. I like it! Interesting that it looks like it'll share the S8 wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Perfect 10 - Details and Photos of the New Audi S6 ([email protected])*

From what I can surmise, this is the new S-car wheel. It's been shown on both S8 and S4 Cabriolet thus far.


----------



## JLoh (Dec 23, 2004)

Looks good....S6 Avant would be a great ride!


----------



## ebenke (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (JLoh)*

Where / When can we get those new S8/S4 Wheels? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GotKidz (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (ebenke)*

Not a full replica but similar look. HOT!


----------



## RunningOfTheRings (Oct 14, 2005)

Some info on the Audi world site. Dated Nov 23rd 2005
http://www.audi.com/audi/com/e....html


----------

